# What types are most/least "feely"



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Which types like physical touch more and which don't?

And for yourself is it type related or more related to individual problems or not?

I'm just asking because my siblings are both ESTP. One is more "feely" and one isn't.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

ISTP

Who is very sensitive to touch, possibly due to growing up with Asperger's.

I am not touchy, nor do I like being touched by others. I have minor sensory overload issues.

*When it relates to my partner though, I am full on physical touch and enjoy being touched*.

So I'd say non-touchy overall, except for one special circumstance, as physical touch is my main language of love.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I am also ISTP and sensitive to touch.

Being touched in general makes me uncomfortable. Especially when it comes from people I do not know well. I never initiate the touch because it's very awkward.

I've never had a partner, but I do crave being touched by people that I find attractive or otherwise interesting. It is still uncomfortable for me when it happens, perhaps because I've never been particularly close to anyone, but nice at the same time.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I enjoy being touched by my loved one (if i have one)

Anyone else.. no thanks. Unless really needed for emotional support or whatever.

ISTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTP
It depends on who is touching me. One can cause a bad reaction.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I am an ISTP and dislike being touched, unless by the lady in my life. In fact, I resent being touched or having people get too close to me physically unless I’m on board with it. I also dislike people getting behind me. I’m not a people person nor very sociable. Perhaps it is an ISTP thing.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

INFJ, not a big "feely" person at all. I enjoy it with a SO, and I'll tolerate it from family and close friends. Anyone else? They better not touch me. I will be mildly irritated/weirded out :laughing:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ESTP

I warn people I am not the type to jump up from behind and say boo or rawr to.
That is a sure fire way to get a fucken hold put on you or smacked 
Yes I actually will put someone’s ass in a hold on reflex
I very purposely place myself external wherever possible
I.e. NOT exposed to harm and in a place to see my environment 
Whether be the front of the room facing everyone else, or the back to see, or sides

Outside light spoons sporadic and temporary light cuddles after sex (only when intimate), I am not big on being physically attached for any long duration to anyone in that capacity. Leaning in on someone maybe half and half like skin to skin but neither smothering the other that is cool. 

Exception would have been when my kiddos were little and holding them as infants or something. Which leads to I am nurturer in some ways so I am ok extending comfort to like the sick, dying, or grief stricken in terms of like hand holding, hug, rub or pat on someone’s back, reassuring physical comfort is ok when it applies. I don’t mind if someone extends that to me if it applies with grief, but no one should go near me when I am angry. 

I have had a a lot of people comment on how comforting my touch is as far as like rubbing a forehead or someone’s cheek, or my bear hug. Whether have been like my kids, a loved one, or someone I was seeing, or even like sick clients. Interestingly I find very few people I have encountered have a similar knack for where to apply pressure and at what impact and appropriate transitions into movement and strokes where it comes across natural and not clumsy. I mean just my meandering opinion obviously. But if masseuses learn the technique maybe others can try it too :laughing: . 

I can’t stand back rubs from most other people outside a masseuse or my mechanic massager 
Alotta people just jump all over 
I have encountered very few people with any reassuring natural physical comfort


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

ENTP.

I was bullied as a kid, consequently I don’t like to invade other peoples space. Physical boundaries are also useful for avoiding doing stupid shit since my emotional boundaries are a little porous.


----------

